# found a pigeon, died in my hand, couple ?'s



## miishmiish (Jul 27, 2010)

hi there, i was running an errand yesterday morning and noticed a grounded pigeon floundering in the street gutter flapping it's wings. i turned around and got out of my truck to get a better look and it was really scared and injured. i picked it up with two hands putting it's wings to it's body and lay it in a patch of grass off the street while i went to get some bread and water.

it drank a little water and ate nothing and flapped it's wings whenever i let it go. i wrapped it in a towel with only it's head exposed and took it home because hawks were circling above it in the sky. 

at home i sat with it on the balcony and tried my best not to freak it out. it kept trying to flap it's wings almost violently but it's legs were handicapped, operating at 50%, so it couldn't stand. i noticed a drop of blood from one of it's feet and decided that it had enough freedom and should rest. i used both hands and the towel underneath it to keep it still, while petting it's head, neck and back. i didn't know what was broken and didn't want to hurt the little guy so i just did that in hopes that it would calm down and rest.

i should also mention that when i let it go free on my balcony floor, it pooped several times. i am not sure if this was from panic or if this is normal pigeon behavior. i assumed it was just so frightened and panicked.

this is the part that is weighing on my mind. at one point, and one point only, it started to coo/purr like a cat while i was petting it. it looked up and kept opening it's beak. i tried to give it some bread but no luck. was it enjoying the petting or was i scarring it and making things worse?

it seemed to calm down for a few minutes so i let go and again it started to flap it's wings histerically and it's legs were not cooperating. so i picked it up and it just died in my hand. the eye starring right into mine opened wide, it's back feathers opened up, it's feet turned white, and it's body went completely limp.

did i accelerate it's death or did i make it more comfortable?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

miishmiish said:


> did i accelerate it's death or did i make it more comfortable?


Hard to say, but from your description, the bird was terminal anyway. You gave it a safe place in which to pass away, and thank you for that.

Terry


----------

